# Atlantic Anenome



## janeygirlz (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi

We bought an Atlantic Anenome 5 days ago and this morning it turned itself what looked like inside out. Called the shop and they said it was normal. hen I told the guy our Aiptasia filefish were pecking it so he said bring it back. We took it back and his tank had anenomes in it that looked as bad as ours but he said that the Aiptasia filefish had killed our Atlantic Anenome. Please can anyone tell me if this is true or was he trying to wriggle out of giving us a refund or exchange?

Thanks


----------

